# Bagging the e36.



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

So I am getting rid of the coils on the car and decided to go with air on this car.

Most of the setup is being transferred from the MK4 since it is being parted out. I have to custom weld the front strut mounts on my airlift struts to make it work though.

Just curious if anyone else has seen any decent bagged e36's as they seem to be practically non existent?

Pic of the car:


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

:thumbup:i will be watching this.. as ive contemplated bagging my girls e36


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

tonyb2580 said:


> :thumbup:i will be watching this.. as ive contemplated bagging my girls e36


Thanks bud. I am just waiting on some stock struts to chop the mounting brackets off of and then its ready.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing this :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Looking forward to seeing this :thumbup::thumbup:


:thumbup:

Struts come by UPS Wednesday.


----------



## Punjabi_Dubber (Mar 28, 2008)

bagyards bro.

http://www.airsociety.net/2011/09/e-thirty-six/


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

Can't wait to see


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Punjabi_Dubber said:


> bagyards bro.
> 
> http://www.airsociety.net/2011/09/e-thirty-six/


 That is the only one I have seen. I am surprised that there aren't really any kits for these cars. They look great bagged.


----------



## Nesho (Dec 5, 2007)

Evil_Panda said:


> That is the only one I have seen. I am surprised that there aren't really any kits for these cars. They look great bagged.


 Me too, I have been begging my friend to bag his but he wont budge  

This is his, Maybe when you are done i will have easier job convincing him... :thumbup: Watching this!


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Punjabi_Dubber said:


> bagyards bro.


 And from what I understand, it was a completely custom setup, so I could do it myself much faster with my airlift struts. 



Nesho said:


> Me too, I have been begging my friend to bag his but he wont budge
> 
> This is his, Maybe when you are done i will have easier job convincing him... :thumbup: Watching this!


 That would look good bagged. :beer:


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

cant wait to see this done


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

eastcoaststeeze said:


> cant wait to see this done


 And this one isnt getting everything done at once, lol. I learned from the last one.


----------



## fancy sauce (Jan 28, 2009)

Jaze aka Jesus Christ on stanceworks is bagging one, there's another one in northern CA that was posted over there at one point. So far none have really been lower than some of the static e36's though, which is disappointing. Good luck dude!


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

fancy sauce said:


> Jaze aka Jesus Christ on stanceworks is bagging one, there's another one in northern CA that was posted over there at one point. So far none have really been lower than some of the static e36's though, which is disappointing. Good luck dude!


 The body will be on the ground. Trust me.


----------



## fancy sauce (Jan 28, 2009)

look forward to it :thumbup:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

in for results / info


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

fancy sauce said:


> look forward to it :thumbup:


 :beer: 


Ben from RI said:


> in for results / info


 If UPS would deliver the stock struts any time soon, I would have some. :thumbdown:


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

Evil_Panda said:


> And from what I understand, it was a completely custom setup, so I could do it myself much faster with my airlift


 I really don't see bagyard making just one set of custom one of struts and not putting them into production. You may want to contact someone more knowledgable.


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

VDubDubber said:


> I really don't see bagyard making just one set of custom one of struts and not putting them into production. You may want to contact someone more knowledgable.


 Going off the air society write up. Regardless I dont need a kit for this car.


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

Evil_Panda said:


> Going off the air society write up. Regardless I dont need a kit for this car.


 Sorry didn't mean to sound harsh at all. I agree no kit should ever be needed for an e36 or e30. I remember welding up my own struts on my e30. Of course that was before bags hit big and everyone started making kits. I personally prefer to use the bagyard stuff for build quality alone. They do it better and prettier than me all day long. As well as better than any other company,still around. (yes I said still around because MasonTech was right up there with BY) Too bad I don't have fab equipment. lol 

Go do work and show us some pics!!


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

VDubDubber said:


> Sorry didn't mean to sound harsh at all. I agree no kit should ever be needed for an e36 or e30. I remember welding up my own struts on my e30. Of course that was before bags hit big and everyone started making kits. I personally prefer to use the bagyard stuff for build quality alone. They do it better and prettier than me all day long. As well as better than any other company,still around. (yes I said still around because MasonTech was right up there with BY) Too bad I don't have fab equipment. lol
> 
> Go do work and show us some pics!!


 No offense taken at all. Pics should follow after I get back from vacation. :thumbup:


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

Enjoy the vacation.


----------



## CRUIZ2007 (Nov 16, 2007)

fancy sauce said:


> there's another one in northern CA that was posted over there at one point.


:wave:





Been bagged since the beginning of the year, still have a ways to go. The rear does go lower, but sitting on our tires kinda stopped that haha


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice! Loving the slight bit of wheel tuck


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

CRUIZ2007 said:


> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw your car in the wuste video. Looks good. :thumbup:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Got a little bit of work done today. Modified Airlift lifestyles:


----------



## bobbyk94 (Aug 15, 2010)

watching!opcorn:


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

curious to see how this turns out :thumbup:


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

Kiddie Rose said:


> curious to see how this turns out :thumbup:


x2


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Mock-up complete and they fit great!










Test fit on the wheels:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

coming along nicely :thumbup:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Ben from RI said:


> coming along nicely :thumbup:


:beer:

I need more warm weather to finish it, lol.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Damn that looks good. :thumbup:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

mikegilbert said:


> Damn that looks good. :thumbup:


Thanks. :beer:


----------



## firebert (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm curious, why did you decide to use sleeves up front instead of bellows? There looks to be a good amount of space.


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

:thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

firebert said:


> I'm curious, why did you decide to use sleeves up front instead of bellows? There looks to be a good amount of space.


Because I already had these in my possession and I prefer the lift I get with these bags. Also, If I decide to run different wheels, that is just even more clearance I will have.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Not to poke at you but how could your prefer less lift and less drop? Plus the bellows run better. Spoken from a guy who owned both standards for a year and now XL's


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

arethirdytwo said:


> Not to poke at you but how could your prefer less lift and less drop? Plus the bellows run better. Spoken from a guy who owned both standards for a year and now XL's


These bags/struts will lay out, so as far as less drop, that is irrelevant. Now for the lift, these bags provide plenty of lift for what I am wanting. The mean reason I prefer these bags is due to clearance as I prefer not to rub the bags until they pop. And I have extra bags.

Personal preference though.


----------



## msheehan (Jan 28, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

I can see what you mean on that front, I just need a ton of lift. I hit my fender wheels before my bags as well  Damn 19's


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

msheehan said:


> opcorn:


 :beer:


arethirdytwo said:


> I can see what you mean on that front, I just need a ton of lift. I hit my fender wheels before my bags as well  Damn 19's


Lol yeah. I should have plenty of lift when needed with these bags. I will make a video once completed to show drop and lift.

How is your car doing? Haven't seen it in months.


----------



## firebert (Feb 25, 2008)

Evil_Panda said:


> :beer:
> 
> 
> Lol yeah. I should have plenty of lift when needed with these bags. I will make a video once completed to show drop and lift.
> ...


Actually bellows take up less of the height of the shock. All the Airlift XL bellows used on the VW has the bottom of the bellow sitting higher than the wheel/tire just like how the OEM spring seat is above the wheel/tire. You'll get more clearance from bellows while getting the same drop and more lift.


----------



## GTIDamien_407 (Nov 23, 2008)

I think most people don't bag bmw's unless it's a 740 or whatever because they enjoy the sportiness of the cars. My friend let me drive his e36 328i coupe lowered at a reasonable height with some suspension mods and I must say it grips onto the road like a beast, I love it :heart: So I guess it just depends what your going for slow and low or racekor, either way i'm in for updates should look pretty sick when your done :thumbup:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Well it looks like it may take a bit longer before the car gets bags afterall. I ended up putting the bags back on the MK4 for now and decided to finish it once again. E36 will stay on coils until spring....


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Nice, was curious about this. Well you should just keep the old system on the BMW and go XL. Otherwise IMHO there is no reason to run air on a Mk4.


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

arethirdytwo said:


> Nice, was curious about this. Well you should just keep the old system on the BMW and go XL. Otherwise IMHO there is no reason to run air on a Mk4.


Lol, my Jetta lays sub frame with the lifestyles, so there is no need for XL's. Plus, these are cheaper and dampening. 

This gives me a few month to decide on the perfect bags to use on the E36.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

With baby wheels  I cut both my struts AND my knuckles heavily AND have an R and with 19's still no layout. Hell I had to trim the XL's


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

arethirdytwo said:


> With baby wheels  I cut both my struts AND my knuckles heavily AND have an R and with 19's still no layout. Hell I had to trim the XL's


Yeah i cut my struts, shaved the knuckles, tubbed the fender liners and run 18's. 

I am about to put my 19's on though so it should get even more interesting.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Do you have updated pics yet? All I saw were the old ones with like seven spokes.


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

arethirdytwo said:


> Do you have updated pics yet? All I saw were the old ones with like seven spokes.


I havent taken pics of the car in a while, but this is all I have really, lol.


----------



## chewwyy (Dec 6, 2011)

i thought you parted out, and sold the jetta?


----------



## GTIDamien_407 (Nov 23, 2008)

nice to see your keeping the mk4, capita build #2 continues :laugh:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Mr. Chewbacca said:


> i thought you parted out, and sold the jetta?


 Started to part it but it wasnt selling as fast as I wanted.


GTIDamien_407 said:


> nice to see your keeping the mk4, capita build #2 continues :laugh:


Lol no joke.


----------



## chewwyy (Dec 6, 2011)

Evil_Panda said:


> Started to part it but it wasnt selling as fast as I wanted.


i hear that! 

my golf is progressing slow too. I haven't done much too it. Motor might be sold soon, looking into steppin it up to a 24v in the 3.2 version


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

To be honest, I am glad to hear you say you're keeping the Jetta. I like it better. The BMW is cool but I want to see the Jetta painted and sitting pretty.


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

dOWa242 said:


> To be honest, I am glad to hear you say you're keeping the Jetta. I like it better. The BMW is cool but I want to see the Jetta painted and sitting pretty.


Lol thanks. I need to get to work on it because I have to sell one or the other.


----------



## Dibaltic (Jun 23, 2009)

Evil_Panda said:


> That is the only one I have seen. I am surprised that there aren't really any kits for these cars. They look great bagged.


its the same way with e46's. I wish airlift would come out with a strut for both the e36 and the e46. Maybe then we'd start to see more of them being bagged, because bagyard setups are a lot more expensive. 

I'm thinking about starting to look into building a bag setup for my e46 in the next few months possibly, and I cant afford bagyard and would rather not do BOC, so i was curious about the airlift universal struts. How are you liking them? And how much were they?


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

finish the 4 :thumbup: always was interested by it


----------



## EuroJerz (May 27, 2010)

Looks soo good dude!


----------



## RemiRokosa (Jul 12, 2008)

DO WANT.


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

RemiRokosa said:


> DO WANT.


Buy it. :thumbup:


----------



## criley76 (Nov 24, 2010)

looking forward to seeing both the cars completed!


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

criley76 said:


> looking forward to seeing both the cars completed!


:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Any progress?


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Any progress?


Sorry nothing yet. Debating trading the E36 for a 1st gen XB though.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Even though we sell xB kits, don't do it! Stay Euro man!!!


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Even though we sell xB kits, don't do it! Stay Euro man!!!


Lol I still have my Jetta. XB's are more baby friendly though.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Evil_Panda said:


> Lol I still have my Jetta. XB's are more baby friendly though.


 Don't do it haha


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Don't do it haha


Lol, we will see what happens. I will update you either way, trust me.


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Ok so this car is getting bagged again... tomorrow! 

Stay tuned for progress.  

Until then, here's a little update on the wheels:


----------



## GLIgeorge (Jan 23, 2008)

sell more jetta parts so you can get flat caps :laugh:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

GLIgeorge said:


> sell more jetta parts so you can get flat caps :laugh:


 Plan on it. :heart:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Not happy with the drop yet. Will need some trimming to lay skirt.


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

Tease!


----------



## criley76 (Nov 24, 2010)

i want a e36 pretty bad now


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Twilliams83 said:


> Tease!


 :heart: 


criley76 said:


> i want a e36 pretty bad now


 Do eet! :beer:


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

:beer:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Oh herro!


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Looking good!!


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

dOWa242 said:


> Looking good!!


 Thanks lincoln, still needs a bit more work but she is getting there.


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

whats the dealio out back? 

RWD stuffs getting in the way?


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Nope still has coils in the back. Ran out of time on monday.


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

put them rears in!!


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

ericshell said:


> put them rears in!!


Working on it Eric, they will be in tomorrow. Keep an eye on Facebook.


----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

Evil_Panda said:


> Working on it Eric, they will be in tomorrow. Keep an eye on Facebook.


haha will do :beer::beer: keep it up man!


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

ericshell said:


> haha will do :beer::beer: keep it up man!


:beer::beer:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

PICS! Rear suspension is a cake walk, work faster!


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

arethirdytwo said:


> PICS! Rear suspension is a cake walk, work faster!


Lol, Im a married man with little time sheesh! 

Welded some extensions on the struts to get some more lift:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Please everyone go like my photo. Kthnxbye. :heart:

Click me and then LIKE!


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

What is this a hotrod?!?! REAR SUSPENSION! Rant Rant Rant!


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

arethirdytwo said:


> What is this a hotrod?!?! REAR SUSPENSION! Rant Rant Rant!


:laugh: In my defense it is a RWD car. But yes, I am hoping the new rear bags will be in this week. I hate this waiting game.


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Ignores defense as mine is AWD. :laugh: 

Who is doing the rear bags?



LOW36 said:


> :laugh: In my defense it is a RWD car. But yes, I am hoping the new rear bags will be in this week. I hate this waiting game.


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

arethirdytwo said:


> Ignores defense as mine is AWD. :laugh:
> 
> Who is doing the rear bags?


 I am doing them. I do all my own work. I just traded my shaved/molded MK4 GLI bumper for some new Airlift rears with brackets. I had the AAC firestones on before but they were way too tall and folded.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Kudos. As do I. My custom made rears for inspiration.


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

arethirdytwo said:


> Kudos. As do I. My custom made rears for inspiration.


I remember watching your build. The rears of the E36 are very similar to a MK4 as far as bolting the bags up. They just don't have the rear beam. That's why I am able to use the MK4 bags so easily with a few changes.


----------



## mk4rida (Feb 22, 2010)

this is awesome :beer::beer:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

mk4rida said:


> this is awesome :beer::beer:


Thanks bud. One from a meet yesterday:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Yes! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Yes! :thumbup::thumbup:


:wave:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

so dope:thumbup:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Bierce IV said:


> so dope:thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

More progress.


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

And done!


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Test fit. Tires come in Wednesday.


----------



## mk4rida (Feb 22, 2010)

opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Can't wait to see this in person. R u taking it to esf?


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

mk4rida said:


> opcorn:opcorn:


 :wave:


dOWa242 said:


> Can't wait to see this in person. R u taking it to esf?


Hey Lincoln. I might be, still not sure yet if I can. Depends on how close the baby is since he is due 8/1. :beer:


----------



## Miotke (May 16, 2010)

Saw this on facebook and almost dropped my phone with excitement. :facepalm::laugh:

Looks good can't wait to see it done. :wave:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Miotke said:


> Saw this on facebook and almost dropped my phone with excitement. :facepalm::laugh:
> 
> Looks good can't wait to see it done. :wave:


Haha thanks Andrew. More pics will be up Thurday after tires are mounted.


----------



## Miotke (May 16, 2010)

LOW36 said:


> Haha thanks Andrew. More pics will be up Thurday after tires are mounted.


Rad can't wait to see it. opcorn:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Miotke said:


> Rad can't wait to see it. opcorn:


:thumbup:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

looks fantastic!


----------



## mk4rida (Feb 22, 2010)

nom nom nom nom nom nom nom......opcorn: 

--- 

Looks soooo good and ohhh sooo cleann!! :beer: 

Any rear shots? :wave:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

zacharys666 said:


> looks fantastic!


 :thumbup: 


mk4rida said:


> nom nom nom nom nom nom nom......opcorn:
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


 :wave: I have a few I need to edit still.


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

why is the back so high??


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

car looks awesome. the wheels really bring it out even more:thumbup:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

jettaaddictionII said:


> why is the back so high??


 A little better.


----------



## Miotke (May 16, 2010)

Looking good dude. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

A few from Euro SL,UT Fest yesterday.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

You know I :heart: it


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> You know I :heart: it


 Thanks bud. Thanks to you guys it looks like I might have the rear bagged soon.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Did you actually bag the rear finally?! 












LOW36 said:


> Thanks bud. Thanks to you guys it looks like I might have the rear bagged soon.


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

arethirdytwo said:


> Did you actually bag the rear finally?!


 Nope its still static, lol.


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

I heard the rear is so low you rubber thru the muffler or something.


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

dOWa242 said:


> I heard the rear is so low you rubber thru the muffler or something.


 Lol yeah the exhaust pipe though. Lol


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

New lips.


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## Dibaltic (Jun 23, 2009)

Looking good man. I've got an e46 and pretty much got the fronts all figured out now, but not sure what to do with the back set up. What are you going to be using for your rear set up?


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Dibaltic said:


> Looking good man. I've got an e46 and pretty much got the fronts all figured out now, but not sure what to do with the back set up. What are you going to be using for your rear set up?


I am using some modified MK4 airlift rears brackets with the airlift tapered bags.


----------



## leftygibsonplyr (Feb 16, 2006)

damn. new lips look great. :thumbup: Cant wait to see them on. :thumbup:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

leftygibsonplyr said:


> damn. new lips look great. :thumbup: Cant wait to see them on. :thumbup:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Got the rear bags in finally.


----------



## Dibaltic (Jun 23, 2009)

Which ones did you end up gettig


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Dibaltic said:


> Which ones did you end up gettig


I went with AH2's after a few other attempts...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Looks great! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Dibaltic (Jun 23, 2009)

LOW36 said:


> I went with AH2's after a few other attempts...


Very nice, when you said you were going to use the mk4 airlifts I was thinking they'd probably be too long. Gla to see you got somethig figured out that works tho :thumbup:


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

It's getting real good !


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Looks great! :thumbup::beer:


 :wave:


Dibaltic said:


> Very nice, when you said you were going to use the mk4 airlifts I was thinking they'd probably be too long. Gla to see you got somethig figured out that works tho :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


dOWa242 said:


> It's getting real good !


 :heart:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

If only someone had recommended those from the start 

Congrats dude, full pics!



LOW36 said:


> I went with AH2's after a few other attempts...


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

arethirdytwo said:


> If only someone had recommended those from the start
> 
> Congrats dude, full pics!


Yeah, yeah... :heart:


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

love this !


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Jayy said:


> love this !


:thumbup:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Starting some panel swapping to get ready for paint in a few months.

The start of a makeover.


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Fantastical :thumbup:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

DoctorDoctor said:


> Fantastical :thumbup:


:heart:


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

how did you get it to be that low with out the rear wheel creeping forward in the wheel well?


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

divineVR6 said:


> how did you get it to be that low with out the rear wheel creeping forward in the wheel well?


Oh it is. I adjusted the rear camber and pulled the fenders a bit.


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

^ I love the wheels on this car :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

ocdpvw said:


> :heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


 :heart::heart: :wave: 


DoctorDoctor said:


> ^ I love the wheels on this car :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


 Mine or Corey's?


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Got some winter wheels today.


----------



## PCDT99 (Apr 10, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

PCDT99 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


:heart:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## leftygibsonplyr (Feb 16, 2006)

looks great man. Rear shot is nice. :thumbup:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

leftygibsonplyr said:


> looks great man. Rear shot is nice. :thumbup:


Thanks bud.


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

I love this car :heart:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

ocdpvw said:


> I love this car :heart:


:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:heart: this car!

:wave::wave:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> :heart: this car!
> 
> :wave::wave:


Oh hey!


----------



## vee_rub (May 18, 2006)

Can you post a pic of your rear setup? My e46 is bagged but I am not happy with my rear setup. I used uas bags flipped upside down and mk4 brackets for the top and put a 90 ptc through the hole in the control arm.


----------



## Dibaltic (Jun 23, 2009)

vee_rub said:


> Can you post a pic of your rear setup? My e46 is bagged but I am not happy with my rear setup. I used uas bags flipped upside down and mk4 brackets for the top and put a 90 ptc through the hole in the control arm.


Why aren't you happy with your rear set up?


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

vee_rub said:


> Can you post a pic of your rear setup? My e46 is bagged but I am not happy with my rear setup. I used uas bags flipped upside down and mk4 brackets for the top and put a 90 ptc through the hole in the control arm.


I dont have any pics on me, but I did the same thing with a UVAIR AH2 but instead of running brackets, I welded a stud to the top to screw the bag into, then drilled holes through the LCA to bolt down the bottom with a center hole for the 90 degree fitting.



President Lincoln said:


> :wave:


:wave: :heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2012)

We will be releasing our E36 kit at the end of the month.


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> We will be releasing our E36 kit at the end of the month.


Glad to hear it. That means I will have to sell my car before everyone else does air then.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

A huge part of me whats to pick up some Subaru fronts from Airlift and put the air on my 335. I had ZERO plan to do this however the sport suspension rides like ass. I want to keep the firm handling but jesus my KONI coils slammed rode better on my R than this sport suspension does. How hard do you drive the car?


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

arethirdytwo said:


> A huge part of me whats to pick up some Subaru fronts from Airlift and put the air on my 335. I had ZERO plan to do this however the sport suspension rides like ass. I want to keep the firm handling but jesus my KONI coils slammed rode better on my R than this sport suspension does. How hard do you drive the car?


I am pretty easy on it, but on occasion I will romp on it. :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

Great looking E36's guys!!! Just to let everyone know we just released our BMW E36 kit today, making your decision to bag one a whole lot easier! 

http://www.airliftperformance.com/applications/european/bmw-e36/ :thumbup:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Great looking E36's guys!!! Just to let everyone know we just released our BMW E36 kit today, making your decision to bag one a whole lot easier!
> 
> http://www.airliftperformance.com/applications/european/bmw-e36/ :thumbup:


A little late for me, but nice looking kit. :thumbup:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Went to play in the snow today.


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Awesome pics.


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

President Lincoln said:


> Awesome pics.


Thank you sir. :heart:


----------



## PCDT99 (Apr 10, 2010)

Love the first pic :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

PCDT99 said:


> Love the first pic :thumbup::thumbup:


:heart:


----------

